# Too Faced Galaxy Glam vs NARS Nightlife Collection



## Ode to Joy (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi!

I have been reading reviews and looking at swatches of both collections for the last couple of days but I still can't decide what to pick (don't have a counter near me). Both collections have *a smokey green/blue/gold/purple* and I would love to get each color once. 

Which one do you prefer? E.g. I have heard that Too Faced Moon Beam is an exact dupe of NARS Night Porter, but the texture of Moon Beam is nicer and it blends better - especially because there's some white in it. Same person said the other TF colors are disappoiting.


So I am really confused now, please help me shed some light on this and tell me your experiences and opinions!




*Too Faced Moon Beam ♥♥♥ NARS Night Porter
Too Faced Shooting Star ♥♥♥ NARS Night Clubbing
Too Faced Deep Space ♥♥♥ NARS Night Flight
Too Faced Magenta Moon ♥♥♥ NARS Night Fever
*


(you can click on the names to see swatches from their websites!)


:: Thank you! *


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Dec 4, 2008)

nars are more like black with finee fine glitter. Too faced are mineral shadows with swirls of color. when you put them on you dont get the same effect. I can try to do some swatches side by side I have a bunch of each. I also posted some swatches in the swatch thread. But of course they are not together so it might be hard to tell. All in all, you would probably appriecate the nars shadows more. But something else that compares to the night shadows is Bare essentials "black"shadows, like black ruby, black emerald, etc. they are friggen gorgeous. Amazing payoff and cheaper!!!!! Im gonna do a swatch of all so you can see. Hope this helped!


----------



## Ode to Joy (Dec 5, 2008)

Well I saw your swatches but a group picture would definately help!!


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Dec 5, 2008)

MAC Suite Array Ocean 2 (green side) Nars Night Porter, Too Faced Moon Beam, Bare Escentuals Black Emerald


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Dec 5, 2008)

Nars Night Flight, Too Faced Deep Space


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Dec 5, 2008)

Too Faced Shooting Star, Nars Clubbing


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Dec 5, 2008)

Mac Beauty Marked, Bare Escentuals Black Ruby, Nars Night Fever


----------



## Beauty Mark (Dec 5, 2008)

I own the Nightlife palette, and I don't see much of a difference among the black shadows, even though they allegedly have other color in them. On me, they just look black with some subtle glitter.

I can't vouch for the Too Faced things, but I wouldn't buy the Nightlife shadows if the palette is any indication.


----------



## jaclynashley (Dec 5, 2008)

I don't own the Too Faced eyeshadows or NARS eyeshadows but I have swatched them.
IMO the Too Faced looks so much better the NARS ones just look black like Beauty Mark said.


----------



## Ode to Joy (Dec 6, 2008)

Great swatches, thank you *MrsRjizzle*!

Bare Escentuals Black Emerald looks so pigmented 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!

I can see what you all mean with NARS e/s being just black!
Nars Night Flight and Too Faced Deep Space look so different, but fantastic, I think I have to get both!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Too Faced Shooting Star & Nars Clubbing look the same, is the Too Faced one better? Or is there a Bare Escentuals dupe for it?


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Dec 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ode to Joy* 

 
_Great swatches, thank you *MrsRjizzle*!

Bare Escentuals Black Emerald looks so pigmented 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!

I can see what you all mean with NARS e/s being just black!
Nars Night Flight and Too Faced Deep Space look so different, but fantastic, I think I have to get both!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Too Faced Shooting Star & Nars Clubbing look the same, is the Too Faced one better? Or is there a Bare Escentuals dupe for it?_

 
The Nars colors are gorgous. But on the eye a little dissapointing. The too faced ones give more of the "actual" color you are looking for. I wear the nars ones on the outer part of the eye. I love the BE black emerald and the nars night porter together that way. But you dont see alot of green on the eye with night porter (or the other night shadows) Mostly black. unless you really pack it. 

But if you are a fan of paintpots or maybe other colored bases. The really bring out the glitter in the night shadows! 
like night porter on top of mosscape and so on... Really makes a diffrence in your look

The Bare Escentual shadows are excellant color payoff as well. Some more than others but the Black shadows definitly are. I was actually at the BE store today looking around and I cant think of one that I have or have seen that exactly matches the black and gold above. They do have one of my faves that is a dark grey with gold and other color sparkles. Its called brocade. Its kinda like a darker version of nars strada with the gold glitter but more grey than purple. 

They also have a color in the rocker eyes collection that is black with silver sparkles instead of gold which is really pretty which is called rock star I think. But I cant think of a match for the shooting star or clubbing. I cant say which I like best cause I dont really use either often. But I might say too faced. Casue Its smoother. not sure weather clubbing isnt as nice as others is because its in the night palette or if its just the shaodow on its own. 

Hope that helped!


----------



## spectrolite (Dec 6, 2008)

I own Deep Space, Moon Beam and Nars Night Flight. The Too Faced shadows are so much prettier IMO. The Nars series are almost black with little bits of glitter and very chalky but the Too Faced ones are packed full of colour and soft like veluxe pearls. The white swirl is kind of like a colour activator. You can wear it on it's own but when you mix it with the base colour it just makes it pop! I am in love with the texture. It is super soft, silky and blends beautifully.


----------



## Ode to Joy (Dec 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsRjizzle* 

 
_The Nars colors are gorgous. But on the eye a little dissapointing. The too faced ones give more of the "actual" color you are looking for. I wear the nars ones on the outer part of the eye. I love the BE black emerald and the nars night porter together that way. But you dont see alot of green on the eye with night porter (or the other night shadows) Mostly black. unless you really pack it. 

But if you are a fan of paintpots or maybe other colored bases. The really bring out the glitter in the night shadows! 
like night porter on top of mosscape and so on... Really makes a diffrence in your look

The Bare Escentual shadows are excellant color payoff as well. Some more than others but the Black shadows definitly are. I was actually at the BE store today looking around and I cant think of one that I have or have seen that exactly matches the black and gold above. They do have one of my faves that is a dark grey with gold and other color sparkles. Its called brocade. Its kinda like a darker version of nars strada with the gold glitter but more grey than purple. 

They also have a color in the rocker eyes collection that is black with silver sparkles instead of gold which is really pretty which is called rock star I think. But I cant think of a match for the shooting star or clubbing. I cant say which I like best cause I dont really use either often. But I might say too faced. Casue Its smoother. not sure weather clubbing isnt as nice as others is because its in the night palette or if its just the shaodow on its own. 

Hope that helped!_

 
I would love to use the gold / black color (Shooting Star or Clubbing) as a liner or for the outer V. I don't want it to look like glitter if you know what I mean, more like there are some bigger sparkling gold pigments in a black e/s.
So there is no difference between them except the texture, right?


----------



## Ode to Joy (Jan 4, 2009)

These shadows seem to have a similar effect... does anyone knoe how they compare to NARS & Too Faced???

*Lise Watier Pink Diamonds Winter 2008*


















MIDNIGHT PEARLS






PINK DIAMOND PALETTE


----------



## swaly (May 17, 2009)

I can only share about the NARS side of things, which is that I have coveted the ones in the Nightlife collection for months, and every time I visit my Nordstrom I always swatch them. What I noticed is that they are all comprised of a fine black pigment base (like your average NARS matte shadow) with colored rough glittery chunks dispersed in it. That means that on initial application the colors look very different, but after about thirty minutes the glitter has fallen off and all the shadows look more or less the same.

The story could change drastically if I'd put a primer on my hand, of course, but that's what has stopped me from buying individual-sized shadows so far. Of course, I didn't know they released a palette! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wish I'd grabbed that when it came out.


----------



## MiCHiE (May 17, 2009)

You definitely need a good base with NARS' Nightlife shadows and, as many NARS fans will tell you, you have to roll or pat the color on for it to look as it does in the pan. Their colors are gorgeous but, IMO, require too much work and other products to look the way you want them to. I don't even pull them out unless I have enough time to use a CCB and/or a colored base on top of a non-creasing base, Fix+ and time to roll it on and only blend the edges.


----------



## frocher (May 19, 2009)

Thanks for the swatches MrsRjizzle, I must get BE black emerald.  It is gorgeous!


----------



## darklocke (May 19, 2009)

Where can a Norwegian girl get her hands on those BE shadows? LOVE them!


----------

